# Irish Moss Substitute



## rough60 (7/4/08)

I have been using irish moss from when i started ag. the last lot i got was still large seaweed pieces. my beers have been really cloudy when using this, should it be crushed/powdered first?
Does irish moss help clear protien haze?
What else can be used instead?
The grain I'm using is JW pils.
Cheers.


----------



## MHB (7/4/08)

Irish moss is the best; I wouldnt be looking for a substitute.

It is however available in lots of forms, one of the most common is Whirlflock, it's finely ground Irish moss and a dispersant that helps it to spread evenly through your boiling wort.

There are other forms of pre-prepared kettle finings I think they all do a similar job and they are all easier to use than the old seaweed.

MHB


----------



## /// (7/4/08)

Any kettle finings are for assisting with coagulation of trub in the kettle. If protein haze is coming thru in finished beer, check your mash technique and your malt.

Scotty


----------



## Whistlingjack (7/4/08)

MHB said:


> Irish moss is the best; I wouldnt be looking for a substitute.
> 
> MHB



Unless you can get this...

View attachment BrauSol.pdf


WJ


----------



## tim_mortensen (9/4/08)

I've used Irish Moss, Whirlfloc and Kopperfloc, they are all great as kettle finings.

However they do not remove protein (chill) haze. Easiest way to deal with that is to use Polyclar. Will give you great clarity (assuming you've fined / lagered / filtered the yeast as well).

Cheers,
Tim


----------

